# Apollo, handsome saluki x lab, 10 months old



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Apollo is a very friendly boy, only 10 months old. He has been neutered and is very good with other dogs and good with cats. He is a saluki x labrador, and has a wonderful personality. He is fully housetrained and is a very bright young lad. He is underweight but otherwise very healthy, and still quite adorably puppyish :001_wub:




























He is being fostered with TAG rescue at the moment, in Kent. For more information on him please comment here or PM me


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

***bump***

He's a real sweetheart, and still looking for his forever home!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Still looking for a home!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful!! Really should stop looking at all these rehoming threads! Hoping to get a friend for my lab at some point.

Hope he finds a fab home if he hasn't already


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww, he is lovely, isn't he 

Apollo is still looking for his forever home! Currently fostered in the Medway area of Kent now.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful! Hope he will find a great home soon!!!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

He's a beauty. Benny would probably love him too :001_wub:


----------

